# Cute Squirrel



## PATMAN (Jan 29, 2008)

I thought you'd all enjoy seeing this guy at my squirrel feeder the other day.


----------



## cvalda (Jan 29, 2008)

Aw, he is kinda cute!!! You'd never know, looking at that innocent face, that inside lies the heart and mind of a psychotic maniac who LOVES to toy with human minds! :|


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very cute pic! They are crazy here in the Pine Barrens!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Patman great pic. My brother just had one that came into the house and they spent about an hour trying to get it to go back outside without harming anyone. They believe they are crazy indeed but sweet looking and fine outside.


----------



## Nay (Mar 1, 2008)

Squirrels Rock!!!
I have rehabed about 30(one at a time) This one was let loose and was the only one that didn't go back completely wild!! I love them, beady eyes and all!


----------



## Nay (Mar 1, 2008)

Actually the beady eyes comment was because I was just reading everyone's response to turtles!!! OOPs


----------

